# virosol



## dazzerTT (Mar 26, 2008)

I no its poss in wrong section but I thought more peeps would see it!

Cheap virosol!! (I think?)

I just got some from this seller and it has been despatched next day so pretty quick methinks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Litre-Viros...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

daz


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

My Local supplier is almost a pound cheaper. Â£13 for 10 litres and no postage he's charging Â£12 for 5 litres delivered.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Can get the 5l container (well mon the fish get's it) :wink: for Â£5.50. I can testify that it is very good stuff and the guru Dave (JIAB) endorses it.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

hhhmmm... A local company to me is charging Â£7.87 for 5 litres. It's a little bit more but if I had to pay postage from some where on the net, I guess I'd be paying that or a bit more any way in total?? :?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

I still haven't got round to calling them and finding out if they have a distributor in/near Derby yet. I hear its great stuff!

Gonna give my wheels a going over when there off during new disc/pad fitment next weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great for cleaning the bath and tiles and grout not to mention upvc. What a great weekend I had :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great for cleaning the bath and tiles and grout not to mention upvc. What a great weekend I had :roll:


----------



## dazzerTT (Mar 26, 2008)

so not so cheap then...


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Does it remove baked in brake dust from the brake calipers ? I have tried various cleaning agents on the calipers with limited success. brake/clutch degreaser etc


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I doubt it. Sounds like you need a more aggressive cleaner TBH.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, calipers are a pita, I started to rub mine down this week for a 2nd coat of japlac to refresh them.


----------

